# Tumalo State Park



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Has anybody stayed at Tumalo State Park near Bend? We're thinking of going there next month.

Thanks

John


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I haven't stayed there but have heard about it from friends. The do get rattlesnakes at times.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We have stayed at Tumalo a number of times, and it is one of my favorite state parks. That said, the sites are very small, and there are only a couple large enough for much more than a tent trailer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Doug,

Do you think it's too small for our 26RS? Do you have any suggestions for campgrounds in that area?

Thanks

John


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I've stayed at LaPine State Park. It is your typical high desert with low brush and scrub pine. It does get plenty hot but there is a nice area by the Deschutes River. See web page.

As a kid, I really like staying at the campgrounds in the Newberry Crater National Monument which is East of LaPine. There are all sort of geological formations and a couple big lakes with really big fish. There are pumice flat, a lava flow made of obsidian and hot springs. The campgrounds and lakes are at about 6000 feet and you can drive to the top of Paulina Peak which is at 8000 feet. See pic. It's high enough that the snow isn't got until around the beginning of June.


----------



## Blake Family (Mar 24, 2010)

That pic is great !!! I've never stayed at either but have a friend who loves to stay at LaPine. I'm thinking of trying it out this summer. But will have to look @ Newberry area aswell thanks to your post !


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Both parks are nice, but very different in flavor. LaPine is your typical central Oregon out in the pine forest kind of environment. Very natural and undeveloped. Tumalo on the other hand, has almost the feel of a city park. lots of well manicured grass and very clean. Both beautiful and worthwhile in their own right.

John, as far as getting your 26RS in at Tumalo, you will have to look at the individual site specs. In the upper main camping area it is - as I said - pretty tight. And the published lengths are not kidding. If they say 34 feet, they mean 34 feet. There is a lower area that may have more room, but I believe it is designated for tents. I have seen class 'A's down there, but you would have to check with the ranger. I also remember the lower area as no hookups, but I could be wrong there.

When we stayed, it was with a pop-up behind a minivan, and as I recall there were not more than about half a dozen spaces big enough for that! Check the site maps online, and see what kind of lengths you can find. If nothing else, you could reserve two spots, one for TV and one for TT. It would be kind of costly, but then I think you could get in easily. Better yet, organize an Outbackers rally there, and we can get the group area and have tons of room!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

JohnnyG said:


> Doug,
> 
> Do you think it's too small for our 26RS? Do you have any suggestions for campgrounds in that area?
> 
> ...


John,
We have a 26RS and have stayed there with no problem - just have to find a big enough available site. the sites are small but the campground is well maintained. We go there less for the camping but for quick access to hanging out in Bend and enjoying what the surrounding area has to offer.

Jonathan


----------



## 4H1DinaOB (Jan 5, 2006)

4H1DinaOB said:


> Doug,
> 
> Do you think it's too small for our 26RS? Do you have any suggestions for campgrounds in that area?
> 
> ...


John,
We have a 26RS and have stayed there with no problem - just have to find a big enough available site. the sites are small but the campground is well maintained. We go there less for the camping but for quick access to hanging out in Bend and enjoying what the surrounding area has to offer.

Jonathan
[/quote]

Just checked a past reservation and we were in site 66
Jonathan


----------

